# Grizzly G5769 48" Pan & Box Brake



## Jon K (Feb 25, 2013)

Just ordered this guy!  Hoping it comes sometime later this week as I have a couple projects to knock out.  Anyone using it?  I've read that it's pretty good overall.  I am going to be doing mostly 18 - 20 gauge steel and 0.04-0.06" aluminum.

Any thoughts guys?  If anyone has one, can you show your stand/base?


----------

